# Gibt es bezahlbare Monitore mit komplettem Schwarzwert?



## p4rtybus (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute, suche nach einem Monitor, bei dem man, wenn man einen Blackscreen schaltet, wie aus ist. Bspw. wie bei meinem Smartphone, habe ein S8, wenn ich ein Blackscreen anmache, ist das Handy wie aus.
Gibt es sowas in 24 Zoll und bezahlbar?
Würde mich mal interessieren, habe im Internet nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden, wusste nicht wie ich danach googeln sollte


----------



## HisN (10. Mai 2018)

Suche nach OLED oder Local Dimming. 
Oled kann das von sich aus, und bei Local Dimming wird die Hintergrundbeleuchtung in Deinem Anwendungsfall abgeschaltet.

Dein S8 hat übrigens einen OLED-Bildschirm.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. Mai 2018)

OLED gibt es noch nicht bei Monitoren, evtl. in ein paar Jahren. Bezahlbar dann evtl in einem Jahrzehnt.

Die mit Abstand besten Schwarzwerte und daher auch Kontraste haben VA-Panels. Dadurch sieht das Bild schon ziemlich knackig aus.


----------



## p4rtybus (10. Mai 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Suche nach OLED oder Local Dimming.
> Oled kann das von sich aus, und bei Local Dimming wird die Hintergrundbeleuchtung in Deinem Anwendungsfall abgeschaltet.


Gibt es davon denn Monitore oder nur Fernseher?
Wenn ja, kannst du mir mal einen Link schicken? Wenn nein, sollte ich dann einen Fernseher als zweit bzw. Dritt Monitor nehmen?


----------



## HisN (10. Mai 2018)

Oled gibt es meines Wissens nur Fernseher. Geizhals hilft mit seinen Filtern weiter.
Was soll denn auf dem Ding dargestellt werden? Wenn Du damit nur Filmchen schauen willst, spricht nix gegen einen Fernseher.

Und Local Dimming gibts erst ab 27" und erst ab 1.4K. Wir wissen nicht was Du unter der (für jeden anderes ausfallenden Floskel) "bezahlbar" verstehst.

LCD-Monitore mit Panel-Besonderheiten: Local Dimming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## p4rtybus (10. Mai 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Oled gibt es meines Wissens nur Fernseher. Geizhals hilft mit seinen Filtern weiter.
> Was soll denn auf dem Ding dargestellt werden? Wenn Du damit nur Filmchen schauen willst, spricht nix gegen einen Fernseher.
> 
> Und Local Dimming gibts erst ab 27" und erst ab 1.4K. Wir wissen nicht was Du unter der (für jeden anderes ausfallenden Floskel) "bezahlbar" verstehst.
> ...



Also am besten unter 300€, der Monitor soll dann einfach als zweit Monitor verwendet werden. Also für Sachen wie YouTube Videos schauen, Forum schreiben, Emails etc


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2018)

Dafür bekommst du kein OLED. Da musst du noch ne Null dranhängen.


----------



## whatever93 (11. Mai 2018)

witzig was ist bezahlbar........bitte denken wir wissen nicht was du verdienst und als bezahlbar erachtest.auf ersten post bezogen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Mai 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> Also am besten unter 300€, der Monitor soll dann einfach als zweit Monitor verwendet werden. Also für Sachen wie YouTube Videos schauen, Forum schreiben, Emails etc



Unter 300€ findest du nichts. Es sei denn du hast sehr viel Glück bei einem IPS oder va Panel aber man kann dabei auch sehr viel Pech haben.


----------



## whatever93 (11. Mai 2018)

Der monitor ist neben dem Netzteil das worin man keineswegs sparen sollte.


----------



## p4rtybus (11. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Die mit Abstand besten Schwarzwerte und daher auch Kontraste haben VA-Panels. Dadurch sieht das Bild schon ziemlich knackig aus.



Gibt es VA-Panel Monitore auch ohne curve ? Ohne curved gefällt es mir besser, suche eigentlich auch nach einem Gaming Monitor mit mind. 120Hz, will aber nur 24" haben. Hast du da vielleicht einen Vorschlag für mich, der auch gut zum Filme gucken geeignet ist?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. Mai 2018)

Nö gibts nicht,zumindest nicht in 24"..

24" ist auch vom aussterben bedroht da wird auch nix mehr kommen.(144Hz etc.)

LG Electronics 32GK850F-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wär der einzigste nonCurved.

Zumindest ist mir kein weiterer bekannt.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte auch nie curved haben.
Mittlerweile gefällt es mir, aber ich ich mache auch keine Bildbearbeitung oä.
Habe aber auch nen 32" 16:9.


----------



## p4rtybus (11. Mai 2018)

Alles Klar, 32" ist mir dann aber doch zu groß.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Mai 2018)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> 24" ist auch vom aussterben bedroht da wird auch nix mehr kommen.(144Hz etc.)


Pfahaha, der war gut...

Eher sind die Leute die sich Monitore bzw. halbe Glotzen mit 32" oder mehr aufn Tisch stellen in der deutlichen Minderheit. 
24"/25" ist mit die verbreitetste Monitorgröße und wird es sicherlich auch bleiben... 27"/28" ist was für die Leute dies ne Nummer größer wollen, das wars in Hinsicht aufs 16:9-Format aber auch wieder. Darüber wirds es den meisten Leuten zu groß, schon bei 27" beklagen sich ja manche, nicht mehr den kompletten Bildschirm ohne Augen-/Kopfbewegungen überblicken zu können.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. Mai 2018)

IPS und VA mäßig wird da auch nix mehr kommen oder weist du mehr!?
Gummel TN mal ausgeschlossen.

Einfach mal den markt  beobachten oder wieso kommen nur noch zu 90% 27"+ mit VA/IPS und 144Hz?

Rentiert sich einfach nicht mehr in 24" geld zu stecken dafür ist die zielgruppe zu gering und die,die 24er unbedingt brauchen E-Sportler etc. greifen eh zu TN.


----------



## janekdaus (12. Mai 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Pfahaha, der war gut...
> 
> Eher sind die Leute die sich Monitore bzw. halbe Glotzen mit 32" oder mehr aufn Tisch stellen in der deutlichen Minderheit.
> 24"/25" ist mit die verbreitetste Monitorgröße und wird es sicherlich auch bleiben... 27"/28" ist was für die Leute dies ne Nummer größer wollen, das wars in Hinsicht aufs 16:9-Format aber auch wieder. Darüber wirds es den meisten Leuten zu groß, schon bei 27" beklagen sich ja manche, nicht mehr den kompletten Bildschirm ohne Augen-/Kopfbewegungen überblicken zu können.



Kann ich aber eigentlich nicht verstehen. 
Immersion ist zu einem gewissen Anteil auch von der größe des Monitors abhängig. 
Ist naturlich nichts, wenn man vorrangig nur schnelle egoshooter spielt, wo man wirklich alles direkt im Blickfeld haben muss..


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Mai 2018)

@janekdaus: Ich muss zugeben, das Upgrade von meinem alten Dell P2416D (WQHD, 24") auf den Samsung U28E590D (UHD, 28") hat sich nicht nur der Auflösung wegen gelohnt.  Wobei bei dem Eindruck auch die Tatsache reinspielt, dass ich auf dem Teil über den PC gerne von der Couch aus Fernsehen/YouTube/Twitch schaue. 
Aber noch größer muss es echt nicht sein, ich habe so schon Probleme gehabt, das Teil neben meinem Zweitmonitor auf den Tisch zu bekommen. Ist für mich auch das Maximum was das Sichtfeld angeht... Die nächste Stufe wäre aktuell 32" und da muss ich definitiv anfangen den Kopf zu bewegen. 

Die meiste Zeit wird abseits von Spielen und Filme gucken mit einem Monitor doch eh nur gesurft. Und da hat man von größeren Bilddiagonalen eigentlich nur den Nachteil, dass die Werbung größer angezeigt wird bzw. bei gleichzeitig höher Auflösung mehr Platz für Werbung da ist. Hier auf der PCGH-Page ist bei UHD @150% Skalierung links und rechts so dermaßen viel Platz, dass die Page da noch ein zweites Mal hinpassen würde... Wie bei praktisch alles anderen Sites außer Video-/Streamingportalen (YouTube/Twitch) und dem PCGHX-Forum. 

Und mal ehrlich, ich kaufe mir doch keinen größeren Monitor, damit mir mehr Werbung angezeigt werden könnte... 

Wäre eigentlich mal ein interessantes Thema für eine Quickpoll-Umfrage. Größe des vorhandenen Monitors und welche Größe die User als Maximum empfinden...


----------

